# Unterschied zwischen Klasse und Objekt?



## babuschka (20. Feb 2009)

Hallo Community,
mich würde der unterschied zwischen Klasse und Objekt interessieren. Könnte mir vielleicht einer das kurz erklären? Danke im Voraus.


----------



## 0x7F800000 (20. Feb 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klasse_(objektorientierte_Programmierung)
den ersten Satz finde ich da eigentlich durchaus einleuchtend.

Klasse beschreibt die Eigenschaften und die Methoden der Objekte, Objekte sind dagegen im wesentlichen kleine Klumpen von member-variablen, die sich so verhalten, wie ihre Klasse es ihnen vorschreibt. Naja, auch schlecht gesagt... Wenn du ein paar Dutzend von den Dingern geschrieben hast, weißt du es jedenfalls, solche Sachen lernt man am besten an konkreten Beispielen, das ist 100 mal einfacher, als das jetzt hier fachidiotisch korrekt auszuformulieren.


----------



## Mostly_Harmless (20. Feb 2009)

Eine *Klasse* ist eine allgemeine Beschreibung und "Anleitung" dafür, wie ein bestimmter Gegenstand hergestellt wird, was und wie man etwas damit machen kann etc.
Für einen bestimmten Gegenstand gibt es nur eine Klasse.

Ein *Objekt* ist dann einer dieser Gegenstände, die man mit Hilfe der Klasse, also der Beschreibung, erstellen kann. Du kannst aus einer Klasse beliebig viele Objekte erstellen (instanzieren), alle so instanzierten Objekte haben Ähnlichkeiten untereinander, aber jedes dieser Objekte verfügt über Identität, Zustand und Verhalten.

Beispiel für eine Klasse (erstbestes, was mir gerade einfällt^^): Plätzchenform
Beispiel für ein Objekt: Jedes einzelne mit dieser Form ausgestochenes Plätzchen ist ein Objekt (eine Instanz).


----------



## diggaa1984 (20. Feb 2009)

das ja ein tolles beispiel


----------



## babuschka (21. Feb 2009)

Mostly_Harmless hat gesagt.:


> Eine *Klasse* ist eine allgemeine Beschreibung und "Anleitung" dafür, wie ein bestimmter Gegenstand hergestellt wird, was und wie man etwas damit machen kann etc.
> Für einen bestimmten Gegenstand gibt es nur eine Klasse.
> 
> Ein *Objekt* ist dann einer dieser Gegenstände, die man mit Hilfe der Klasse, also der Beschreibung, erstellen kann. Du kannst aus einer Klasse beliebig viele Objekte erstellen (instanzieren), alle so instanzierten Objekte haben Ähnlichkeiten untereinander, aber jedes dieser Objekte verfügt über Identität, Zustand und Verhalten.
> ...




vielen dank


----------



## babuschka (21. Feb 2009)

Andrey hat gesagt.:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klasse_(objektorientierte_Programmierung)
> den ersten Satz finde ich da eigentlich durchaus einleuchtend.
> 
> Klasse beschreibt die Eigenschaften und die Methoden der Objekte, Objekte sind dagegen im wesentlichen kleine Klumpen von member-variablen, die sich so verhalten, wie ihre Klasse es ihnen vorschreibt. Naja, auch schlecht gesagt... Wenn du ein paar Dutzend von den Dingern geschrieben hast, weißt du es jedenfalls, solche Sachen lernt man am besten an konkreten Beispielen, das ist 100 mal einfacher, als das jetzt hier fachidiotisch korrekt auszuformulieren.



vielen dank


----------



## Zed (21. Feb 2009)

Ein Objekt ist die instanz ein Klasse 

der Satz hat sich bei mir eingebrannt als ich mal im Bewerbungsgespräch gefragt wurde:"Erklären Sie mal welchen Zusammenhang hat ein Objekt, Klasse und Instanz"


----------



## Mostly_Harmless (21. Feb 2009)

diggaa1984 hat gesagt.:


> das ja ein tolles beispiel



Vielen Dank für die Blumen!


----------



## HannsW (21. Feb 2009)

Zed hat gesagt.:


> Ein Objekt ist die instanz ein Klasse


oder auf Deutsch:


> Ein Objekt ist ein Exemplar ( Instanz ) eines bestimmten Datentypes oder einer bestimmten Klasse.


Also: Ich ( Object Hanns ) bin durch 
Geburt ( Instanziierung ) 
ein lebendes Exemplar der Klasse Mensch. 
Das, was in der Klasse allgemeingültig beschrieben wurde, trifft durch Erzeugung ( Instanz) auf alle Objekte dieser Klasse zu


----------

